# Cyberpunk 2077



## Vince W (Jun 14, 2018)

In case you were unaware, CD Projekt Red has been developing Cyberpunk 2077, a reworking of the classic PnP RPG Cyberpunk 2020. It's being developed with the aid of CP2020 creator Mike Pondsmith. It's been five years since the initial announcement and this past week at E3 they released the first trailer, with gameplay footage to come in a few weeks. I'm very excited that things seem to be moving in the right direction for this game.


----------



## Vince W (Jun 15, 2018)

Some information about game play.

Cyberpunk 2077 world premiere: 50 minutes of William Gibson-level insanity


----------



## Vince W (Jun 15, 2018)

An interview with Cyberpunk 2020 creator Mike Pondsmith about CP2077.

E3 2018: Here's Why Cyberpunk 2077 Had To Be A First-Person Game


----------



## Bugg (Aug 27, 2018)

Wow.  Just . . . wow.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 28, 2018)

Yeah, that's some impressive stuff. The CP2077 board is burning up at the moment.


----------



## oganalp (Aug 28, 2018)

I am so excited about this! I am a huge Deus Ex series (I have the h+3 tattoo on my forearm) and The Witcher fan since the first game (and from the books), and I cannot wait to play this 12312312 times. I stopped watching the gameplay trailer halfway just to avoid spoilers.


----------



## Bugg (Aug 28, 2018)

The mission will probably be very different in the final game, if it's there at all.  They say in the vid that the last 15 mins are them just showing off stuff, which they certainly did!  Hugely ambitious looking game, so much detail to take in.  Plus the voice acting is excellent.


----------



## Toby Frost (Aug 28, 2018)

I don't know whether it's just this demo, but (apart from the technical excellence) what strikes me is how long it takes for anything to really happen. The scene with the doctor takes about five minutes, but really boils down to "select implant, press X to purchase". I'm all for immersion, but I think this could get dull on a second play-through. We shall see, though. I might well be proved wrong about that.


----------



## Bugg (Aug 28, 2018)

I read elsewhere that everything in the demo, including movement, is taken deliberately slowly to give you a chance to see what's going on.  The scene with the doctor is one that you'd be doing quite often given the amount of augmentations that are likely to be in the game, so I would imagine that such sequences will be skippable (if you want to) after the first time you've done them.


----------



## Bugg (Aug 28, 2018)

@Toby Frost 

Just rewatching the demo and if you look closely at the doctor sequence, at the time below, at the bottom right of the screen it says to press 'B' to skip, so the option is already there:


----------



## Toby Frost (Aug 28, 2018)

Ah, fair enough. Now I've said all that, it seems almost a shame to miss it, though!


----------



## airsophia (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm so hyped for it. Will it be open world multiplayer too?


----------



## Vince W (Sep 8, 2018)

At the moment the game is single player only. There have been some pretty hot threads on CDPR's own boards about whether to include MP or not. The game, when it's finally released, will only be SP to start. They've said time and again they aren't trying to make an MMORPG.


----------



## Blake00 (Sep 15, 2018)

Is it sad that I've watched the 45 min Cyberpunk gameplay footage like 3 times now lol? I just can't get enough of it. Takes me back to so many films like blade Runner, Minority Report, Judge Dread (90s and especially 2012 version), 5th element etc. Reminds me that I need to check out that recent cyberpunk TV show called Altered Carbon! Mates keep talking about it being really good.

I play a lot of futuresynth, 80s synth, retro synth music on youtube and they videos are often accompanied by cool animations of retro futuristic cars driving through cyberpunk style dystopian cities at night with glowing blue and purple nights. In the Cyberpunk 2077 gameplay footage when you see them get in the retro sportscar and drive around the city GTA5 style I knew right away that there's gonna be moments where I break off from the main game just go for a drive at night playing some tunes haha.


----------



## airsophia (Sep 16, 2018)

Damn, I totally forgot about Altered Carbon, thanks for reminding me Blake00! I've also only heard good things about it. I've read the compilation years ago.. only remember few things.


----------



## Bugg (Sep 16, 2018)

I'd recommend reading the novel of Altered Carbon first, if you haven't already.


----------



## airsophia (Sep 16, 2018)

As I wrote, I've read it, but years ago. Do you think it's important to reread it before watching it?


----------



## Bugg (Sep 16, 2018)

Not if you've read it before, no.  I didn't know what you meant by 'compilation'.


----------



## airsophia (Sep 17, 2018)

Oh, I think I mixed it up with something else, heck I've read so much cyberpunk back then.. I'll start watching the series today


----------



## AnnWanges (Feb 26, 2019)

So excited for the game to come out. The trailers are lit


----------



## Blake00 (Jun 10, 2019)

Watched Altered Carbon and really enjoyed it! Although I felt the second half of the season was not as strong as the first half.

OMG have you guys seen this???! Just as I'd hoped there's a new Cyberpunk 2077 video for E3!!!! Last year I wanted more Blade runner night city stuff (their 2018 vids were set it daylight) and sure enough we got to see that in this one!! and now they've bagged some celebrities too! 

Apparently real life Keanu Reeves walked out on to the E3 stage right after this went down and people went nuts lol!


----------



## Bugg (Jun 10, 2019)

Yeah, he did - and he also gave the release date of April 2020.   I watched this last night:






I'm not sure how I feel about this really - I mean Reeves being involved.  I didn't think it was the sort of thing CDPR would do.

Also, I know it's coming to PS4, but does this indicate that Microsoft have bought up a limited time exclusivity deal with CDPR?


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 11, 2019)

They did have Charles Dance in The Witcher 3.


----------



## Bugg (Jun 11, 2019)

thaddeus6th said:


> They did have Charles Dance in The Witcher 3.



Yeah.  I don't mind that, as he was just voice acting - it's when the actor's face appears in game I find it a bit tacky and distracting.  But then everyone else seems to be going wild about KR's involvement so what do I know? <shrugs>


----------



## Blake00 (Jun 15, 2019)

I think it's awesome. Things like age suddenly don't become a problem when you star in an action game instead of an action film. Eg Mark Hamill playing a skinny fit ass kicking fighter pilot in Squadron 42.

In fact I kinda wish they'd put Charles Dance's face into Witcher 3 haha, that man is as scary as he is brilliant!


----------



## reiver33 (Jun 15, 2019)

Charles Dance should have played Saruman, because of the honeyed voice.

I played Cyberpunk RPG back in the day, but probably lack the reactions (and PC spec) for the forthcoming game. It looks damn slick though, and facial texturising is almost there - a few more years and it won’t be CGI, but synthetic reality.


----------



## MaxiPower (Jun 15, 2019)

feedback from the game says the gameplay is uninspiring. The game may look fantastic but the game itself may be meh. That said. CD Project Red deserves the benefit of the doubt as the Witcher 3 was one of my fave games and even its gameplay wasn't the greatest.


----------



## L.L.Lotte (Jun 26, 2019)

Well, CDPR is currently one of the few remaining beacons of hope in an industry that has become lost to corporate culture. So, if anybody can do good by this game, it is them...

But I fear the continuing trend of putting all the budget into making the game look nice at the expense of content. And even then, finding the graphics is too much for the platform to handle, resulting in them having to cut it back, yet not have time to make up for the discrepancy with better gameplay. (I'm looking at you, Anthem, Watchdogs). So many games that look great in tech demos, only to not look anywhere near as good when released, and then have pitiful content...

I miss the golden age of game development, before big publishers like Microsoft, EA and Activision came along and bought out all the smaller studios... when quality meant more than money.

Pre-Dreamcast Sega, Pre-Activision Blizzard, Pre-ZeniMax Id Software, Origin Systems, Westwood Studios... there is still a gaping hole in my heart where you once were...


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 26, 2019)

Anthem's problems were total lack of clarity and constantly changing direction for most of its lifespan. Reports (we can never know for sure, of course, but they seem credible) suggest the developers would design a large amount of the game world only to redo it, and then again, because the higher ups couldn't decide whether to have flying or not. So a lot of time got frittered away.

I'd add Obsidian and Larian Studios as good guys, right now, in gaming.


----------



## Blake00 (Aug 9, 2019)

Apparently the full big gameplay footage they privately showed at E3 will be out soon at gamescon.


----------



## Parzival (Aug 15, 2019)

thaddeus6th said:


> Anthem's problems were total lack of clarity and constantly changing direction for most of its lifespan. Reports (we can never know for sure, of course, but they seem credible) suggest the developers would design a large amount of the game world only to redo it, and then again, because the higher ups couldn't decide whether to have flying or not. So a lot of time got frittered away.
> 
> I'd add Obsidian and Larian Studios as good guys, right now, in gaming.



I really liked Anthem when it first came out. I really, REALLY liked the flying dynamic. Gunplay was okay. Like most people, I bailed on Anthem after a couple of months. I had signed up for Origin Access Premier, which was the plan... if I didn't like it, I bail, and not have to pay $60 for a game I'd end up not liking. It certainly didn't justify the $15/month. It's shame, but hey... that's EA.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 15, 2019)

Yeah, from all I've heard (not my type of game but I sometimes listen to gaming news) it was plagued with development problems, lack of direction, and is now in the process of being abandoned by EA. We'll see if that happens or their 10 year plan goes through.

Right now I'm glad that my type of game is mostly single player RPGs. Much less affected by the games-as-a-service nonsense or microtransactions (although Bethesda are trying their best to nickel and dime people with that).


----------



## Parzival (Aug 16, 2019)

Yeah, I read that Kotaku article about how bad things were at Bioware back when it was all coming to a head. I didn't see anything about it being in the process of being abandoned by EA, though. That'd be nuts.

I play an MMO that I love. Not FTP, but no subscription either. Single player... I'm used to multi-player when it comes to fantasy. I played Borderlands 2 in single player, though.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 16, 2019)

The abandonment suggestion is from YongYea, who pointed out similarities between the withdrawal of support from Mass Effect: Andromeda and the (in-progress) reduction in mentions and postponement of content for Anthem. He might be wrong, but Anthem's a train wreck.


----------



## Bugg (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Blake00 (Sep 13, 2019)

Sadly it looks like they decided not to show that private E3 gameplay demo however that new 15min 'Deep dive' video for Gamescon looks great!

In this version it's followed by a half hour Q&A session with the Devs. Man that nethacker whip thing looks awesome!


----------



## Bugg (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Vince W (Jan 16, 2020)

Disappointing, but not unexpected.


----------



## biodroid (Jan 17, 2020)

@Vince W - It's always better to do this then you have less bugs, I think they did it to a few big name games before.


----------



## Vince W (Jan 17, 2020)

I'd much rather wait for a more fully developed and complete game than a half-arsed attempt to get it out NOW and try to fix it on the fly. By that time players have moved on.


----------



## Pemry Janes (Jan 18, 2020)

I'd prefer they take even more time and treat their workers right. I heard there is going to be a lot of crunch these coming months to reach this new release date.


----------



## .matthew. (Jan 18, 2020)

Bugg said:


> Yeah.  I don't mind that, as he was just voice acting - it's when the actor's face appears in game I find it a bit tacky and distracting.  But then everyone else seems to be going wild about KR's involvement so what do I know? <shrugs>



I like the actor, even if the John Wick films have gotten a bit tacky. The problem is immersion. When that character comes on screen, I won't be thinking his CHARACTER, I'll be thinking REEVES. Yea, an actors job is to convince us that they are really that person, but he's too recognisable.

Part of me also wonders how much the devs paid to have him 'star' in the game, and whether that money would be better spent making the game better... like maybe adding a few hundred faces to the crowds so you don't see clones everywhere etc.



Vince W said:


> I'd much rather wait for a more fully developed and complete game than a half-arsed attempt to get it out NOW and try to fix it on the fly. By that time players have moved on.



These days I have as many games backed up as books. My 'to play' pile is staggering (damn Steam sales and Humble monthly). Even so, I wouldn't play a game at release even if it was handed me on a platter. I've been burned too much by game ruining bugs and DLC that slip into the core narrative of the game meaning that to play them means playing the whole thing over.

Plus they usually sell for half the price a year later anyway


----------



## Blake00 (Sep 21, 2020)

Have been drooling over all the videos CD Projekt Red have been releasing on youtube lately. Eg just look at the amazing views of the huge city in this one!






Over the last few months they’ve been doing a really good behind the scenes series called ‘Night City Wire’ with heaps of amazing new gameplay footage. Here’s the first few episodes!
















.


----------



## Blake00 (Nov 10, 2020)

Looks like Night City Wire Episode 4 came out a little while back..






Along with yet ANOTHER delay announcement lol! Doesn't bother me as like I said previously I don't have a computer that can run it anyway haha. Apparently the devs have been getting death threats from impatient wackos out there though which is a bit messed up!

Maybe all those impatient ones should check out what I just found... Today I noticed a review in a recent PC Gamer magazine of a small indie game called 'Cloudpunk' that has you piloting a flying taxi around a rainy cyberpunk city at night. Looks and sounds awesome as that cockpit has massive Blade Runner vibes, the taxi reminds me of 5th Element and that creepy stormy sky reminds me of Highlander 2 lol!

Apparently there's not much depth to the gameplay sadly as it's more about immersion. However considering I was more looking forward to driving around Cyberpunk 2077's city at night listening to synth tunes instead of just running around shooting people then I suspect this little game will be right up my alley haha! Apparently you get your own apartment in a sky scraper with a balcony looking over the city that you can decorate and play retro video games in, so hmm yup that's got me written all over it too lol! Although yet again my old computer probably can't even run this one either arrrgh haha!


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 10, 2020)

It looks really impressive, but I suspect there would be time limits, which is a bit of a personal "no" for me. Still, it sounds decent.


----------



## Blake00 (Nov 20, 2020)

Toby Frost said:


> It looks really impressive, but I suspect there would be time limits, which is a bit of a personal "no" for me. Still, it sounds decent.



Urgh good point I hadn't thought of, I HATE time limits.. especially as I get older lol. Still apparently the game is relaxing so it mustn't be too bad.


----------



## .matthew. (Nov 20, 2020)

It's also on a Steam sale now.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 18, 2020)

Looks like it's had problems and been pulled due to bugs:








						Cyberpunk 2077: Sony pulls game from PlayStation while Xbox offers refunds
					

The unprecedented move comes as players say the game is riddled with bugs and glitches.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## .matthew. (Dec 18, 2020)

Their stock price dropped by like a third too. They really botched that


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 18, 2020)

Apparently it released on nine separate platforms.

May be too much...


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 18, 2020)

And you know it must be serious when it makes it in the News on BBC Radio 4!


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 18, 2020)

The Archers/Neuromancer crossover market will be furious!

(That said, the World Service did once do a drama of Neuromancer and it was quite good)


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 18, 2020)

Well, it was delayed a lot, and could've been immense (apparently the PC version is fine, just has the standard teething problem style bugs) and it's horrendous on the likes of the PS4.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 18, 2020)

Probably spent most of their budget on Keanu Reeves and not enough on the game...


----------



## .matthew. (Dec 18, 2020)

Foxbat said:


> Probably spent most of their budget on Keanu Reeves and not enough on the game...



I knew it was in trouble the moment they went for celebrity endorsement and started hyping the hell out of pre-orders. If you look at _all _their previous titles you see the same bug-ridden messes as well - I don't understand how anyone was surprised by this


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 18, 2020)

It sounds like it’s ok as a pc game but that it should have only been a PS5 game not a PS4 one.


----------

